# Lexmark: Scanner to PC - Help!



## Fuzzit (May 30, 2006)

Hi!

I'm using the Lexmark X646e machine on a TCP/IP network setting, and would 
like to have scanned documents sent direct to my laptop (Windows XP).

I've installed the ScanBack Utility, and have successfully created a Scan Profile. My profile appears correctly on the Lexmark X646e machine, and I
am able to activate the 'Scan' function on the machine.

However, when I returned to my laptop, the document did not appear. I waited for a reasonable amount of time (suspecting that the 
TCP/IP network was lagging), but nothing seems to be transmitted from 
machine to my laptop.

May I know what is the cause of this problem please? How 
can I resolve this so that scanned documents can be transmitted correctly to my laptop? Is there any TCP/IP or any protocol setting that I need to perform?

Thank you! :grin:


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

My two bucks worth.

I have spent a lot of time using and setting up lexmarks.

Its my understanding lexmark periferals cannot be networked unless lexmark state that a given model can be networked.

Further as a general rule scanners cannot be networked, since you phisically need to be in the same room as the scanner to place the document on the glass networking scanners is pointless.

I do hope that someone can correct me on this and answer your problem properly.


----------



## Fuzzit (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!

I might have used the wrong phrase here when I mention 'network'.

This printer I'm referring to is actually in my office. It's connected to a network port, and I'm able to 'communicate' with it from my work-desk through a network cable. 

I'm able to send a print job to this printer/scanner/copier (all-in-one, to be exact), but it doesn't seem to respond to me the other way round by routing the scanned document (Yes, I was at the machine to scan my document on the glass panel) to my PC.

How can I get the scanned document back to my PC at my work-desk?

(I'm posting this here as my company's tech-support doesn't seem interested in solving it. So I need help from you guys please. Thanks!)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't believe most scanner drivers allow networking, only the direct connected machine can access the scanner.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

(I'm posting this here as my company's tech-support doesn't seem interested in solving it. So I need help from you guys please. Thanks!)

Allow me to translate this comment. 

The IT guy doesn't know and can't be bothered to find out!!!

Again Johnwill's comment about scanners not working on a network bear out my previous comment.


----------



## Fuzzit (May 30, 2006)

That's right! Simply can't be bothered!

I'm rather confused here when you and johnwill mentioned that scanners don't work on networks. If I'm able to send a signal out to the all-in-one scanner with a 'message' saying that 'I'm going over to do my scanning. Here's my profile', doesn't it mean that my message has successfully been transmitted over the TCP/IP network?

Strange strange...


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Sure your desktop system can send a signal to the scanner and the scanner may well respond.

The problem is the scanner expects to save the scanned document to a the system is connected to. Not a location on the network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Fuzzit said:


> That's right! Simply can't be bothered!
> 
> I'm rather confused here when you and johnwill mentioned that scanners don't work on networks. If I'm able to send a signal out to the all-in-one scanner with a 'message' saying that 'I'm going over to do my scanning. Here's my profile', doesn't it mean that my message has successfully been transmitted over the TCP/IP network?
> 
> Strange strange...


The drivers don't communicate with networked systems. You mention "sending a signal", tell me how you plan on doing that?

If you don't like our answers, feel free to keep looking, but the answer isn't going to change.

It's possible to write drivers that work in a networked environment, I've seen some high end HP scanners that do work in a network setting. Most low cost scanners don't have network capability. It's not a hardware issue, it's a software issue.


----------



## mphlips (May 26, 2009)

I realize this is a really old thread. I just stumbled across it googling on a related Lexmark X646e scanback problem. 

I wanted to note that the Lexmark X646e is fully capable of scanning back to a user's PC either with the lexmark scanback software or using the web interface to create a temporary scan profile. It can also scan to an FTP server, and directly to email. It does not appear to have the capability to create permanent SMB scanning shortcuts.


----------



## steviebear (Oct 3, 2010)

You certainly can transfer a scan image from a networked Lexmark MFP to a PC using the printer Web Interface. 

I had the same problem as you Fuzzit, using a Lexmark X544 MFP, but after considerable searching I read on a Lexmark site that it could be a Java problem. My version of Java runtime was 1.5 with the latest being 1.6. I down loaded java runtime 1.6 and then my scan suddenly started appearing in the PC directory that I specified in the "Scan Profile" web interface. I suggest Fuzzit that if you havn't got the latest java runtime that you give it a try and see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is indeed an old thread, so I'm going to close it.

As for the comment about this machine's capabilities, I believe I mentioned that some USB connected scanners will allow network scanning, but most of the inexpensive ones don't, or at least didn't at the time of the original post.

My comments don't apply to network connected multi-function machines, those are specifically designed to share the functionality.


----------

